# Dissertation/thesis/essay Horror Stories



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

My dissertation is due in in a week, I'm spending all day every day on it, and at the moment it's the worst thing I've ever written. So please make me feel better and share your horror stories of writing dissertations and essays. I've noticed there's a lot of procrastinators on this forum so there must be people like me who have left it late and nearly died trying to get it done in time. They don't have to be eventual success stories either. I'll be quite glad to hear of people who completely messed everything up and flunked out because I think that's where I'm heading.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm writing a thesis this year and since its a psychology class that requires an experiment with alot of subjects were in groups of 5. 

My introduction was due on Dec. 17th and the draft was due before thanksgiving...well it was a 7 page paper and it turns out one of my group members plagerized my paper: every idea, quote, and style. She took all our AIM conversations and stringed the paper togther. 

I was livid and hurt when my professor called us both up and I started to cry. The theif left a few minutes after and I told my professor what happened. I ended up rewriting my paper since it felt tainted. But I only had a week...I did it in one night to get it over with. In the end I had a perfect APA style introduction and got a perfect score. 

It was a complete nightmare. I can't trust anyone ever again. I felt like a cheater even though I didn't do anything!! Plus the stress of waiting an extra 2 weeks to get my grade on the draft when the final introduction was due in a few days. 

I ended getting my graded draft 1 day before the final copy was due! So not only was I screwed with plagerism but my whole time line was ruined. 

But in the end it was perfect and I got an A in the course. Whats worse is I still have to work with this person in the spring!


----------



## kokoloko (May 9, 2007)

I didn't even understand the topic of my dissertation until after it was all handed in. I was guessing the whole way through because I procrastinated so much that I had to just start writing it. I didn't have time to read up on it. It was on the immune system response and parasites.

I didn't do too bad.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I haven't gotten to the point of writing a thesis or a dissertation. It'll probably come next year, and I'm scared. :afr

However, I did have to write a lengthy term paper for a history course two years ago. I'd been procrastinating insanely. I didn't start writing the paper until two days _after _it was due, and I wrote it all in one night (having done most of my research the previous day)! It was a 12-page paper mind you! :b

Well the stress was horrible, and I figured I did terribly. I actually got a B+ on the paper


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Master procratinator here...I have a horrible habit of writing my papers at the last minute but somehow I do okay on them and consequently never learn my lesson.
For the end of this semester I wrote a 14 page paper in one week (when I had two months to get it done) and got an A-, and 10 page paper in two days (luckily it was turned in via email until midnight, finished it at around 11:40) and got a B+.

I think I might subconsciously enjoy the feeling - last minute adrenaline rush. I do work really well under pressure.


----------



## jaayhou (Jun 20, 2007)

Congrats to anyone who's completed his/her dissertation or thesis. It seems like a monumental task that I would never wish to undertake. I'm lucky enough to be in a doctorate program that requires no sort of dissertation. There are boards, though.

In undergrad I had a TA who was constantly complaining about writing his dissertation, and I did not envy him. Eventually he refused meet anyone for office hours because he was so swamped. 

That said, best of luck!


----------



## iknowyourstressed (Jun 10, 2014)

I got the same problem.. my master's thesis is due in a few days.. the requirement of the thesis is 20,000 to 30,000 words or about 60-80 pages... I've got only 25 pages now and I'm going crazy  Now its 2014, I hope you have successfully done it


----------

